# Formular Button "Durchsuchen" ändern



## maniteni (7. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Upload-Formular erstellt und möchte aber, dass auf dem Formularbutton ein anderer Text als Durchsuchen... steht. Da ich die Seite in Englisch gestalte möchte ich hier auch eine englische Beschriftung. 

Wie kann ich das Realisieren?


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2005)

Garnicht. 
Gehe davon aus, dass ein Besucher mit einem englischsprachigen Browser dort automatisch eine englische Button-Beschriftung vorfindet


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (7. März 2005)

Dieser Button ist so vorgefertigt, sozusagen ein Template-Button. Die Beschriftung ändert sich nur, wenn ein User eine entsprechende Lokalisierung eingestellt hat.

Wenn ein User einen englischen Browser benutzt, bzw. viel mehr die englische Sprache eingestellt hat, wird auf dem Button "Browse" erscheinen, entsprechend bei französischer Sprache, etc.


----------



## cosmic-blue (9. März 2005)

Die Buttonbeschriftung änderst du durch den value-Wert.

Bsp.

<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
  <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Beispieltext">
</form>

Gruß

cosmic-blue


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2005)

Das stimmt schon, cosmic-blue, nur leider sprechen wir über die Beschriftung eines Formularelements des Typs „file“. Dort lässt sie sich nämlich nicht ändern.


----------



## cosmic-blue (9. März 2005)

Ja ... sorry.

Dann gehts nicht, da der Button ja automatisch generiert wird und sich alle Änderungen nur auf das Textfeld auswirken. Da ist selbst mit CSS nichts zu machen.

cosmic-blue


----------

